# Empire army Expansion



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

hi all
i recently started my empire army with plans to have quite a sizable force, started with the battalion set and thought about adding to it with the army boxed set do you think is this wise or would you recommend spending the money elsewere?

all opinions gratefully recieved


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I think it is a ace use of your money, well werth it. It will give you one sweet army


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

not that i'm pimping my stock but i get it cheap anyway and i'm planning to spend £100 adding to my empire....empire so its that plus £25 of other bits any suggestions?


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

i think another unit of state troops


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

great thanks for the help


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

well ordered my army boxed set and with the battalion should be quite large starting point!


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Get some flaggelants too, the models are awesome and gaming wise being unbreakable they are very useful for holding the enemy.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

yep you get them in the army box a unit of 20 so i'm looking forward to using them in the force, my ultimate aim is around 5000 points so its off to a good start


----------



## artemic (Jun 20, 2008)

Discount Wargames said:


> yep you get them in the army box a unit of 20 so i'm looking forward to using them in the force, my ultimate aim is around 5000 points so its off to a good start


5000 points!?!?! 

Id better get building these orcs I got off you!!! :grin:

From what people have told me with my fledgeling empire army, a hero on a pegasus is useful though there are several different ways to kit him out. Anti spellcaster, anti war machine, march blocker etc. 

Lots of state troops are good, mainly hand weapon and shield as spears sound less useful and no body seems to use halberds. 

Flaggelants are great, so its good you have a unit of those. 

Now get them built so we can have a game!


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

oh the building starts tonight the army is in so i'll get right on it! yea 5000 points is huge but think it'll make for quite the battle.

yea get them orcs built i want to see them fight something other than more orcs


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

You are going to be tierd after all that building, could we see some pics


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

i'm sure i can come up with some progress pics might have to start a new thread 5000point empire army from square one


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Sounds good, tbh there isn't much in the Empire list I didn't like, when I had my Empire they where 10K (Probably 12K if I added in the Specials I had) and where actually three armies that came together as one.

I think if you don't have one already, you need a Hellblaster, the things a menace, if your foe doesn't waste time targetting it, they will regret it. I had two (back when they where metal) and would take them both in any game over 2K, just painful. Not sure with the new book as I haven't read it yet, but if the 6 on misfire is still the same, its funny as heck just to see a foes face when they go from the elation of 'he rolled a misfire' to a 6 DOES WHAT!!! hehehe.

Other things I'd say is a Greatswords unit with the Griffon banner are a nightmare to shift, and will munch through anything with time, nice squad of 30 and a hero and you watch your opponents cry over that one.

Lots of Handgunners

Oh if detachments are the same, I'd mostly use Halbardiers, as the counter charge at str 4 often caught enemy units out.


Of course this was all with the previous book, I sold my Empire army nearly 4yrs ago, and I'm only just getting back into Fantasy now, so i hope the tips I have given still apply.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

thanks for the tips and yep got a helblaster (came in the army box), and after an evening of assembling i've got:

16 empire knights (plans for both to be inner circle and add some regular knights later)
20 flaggelants
1 helblaster
2 great cannons
20 handgunners
15 spearmen ( might swap this to halbearders after druchiis advice)
10 pistoliers
5 outriders
10 crossbowmen
20 swordsman
1 general 
1 battle standard bearer
2 warrior priests

and yes i'm tired of assembly line work now lol even had a bit of time to make and flock 5 movement trays!!


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

hmmm got to be so wizardry next i think i'm lacking there so far any suggestions on which lore to take


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

with the lores of magic its better to take neutral looking wizards then you can use the lore that are best against different armies (if you play against wood elves always take the lore of life and hope for master of thorns) but really unless you maximise your empire wizards don't expect to get to many spells off I have gone whole games without a single spell working


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Give us a taster of your army in the form of pics


----------

